# Guido de Brès on faith and good works



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 6, 2019)

... As the flame is not without light, otherwise it were not flame; yet it’s light burneth not, it is the fire, and the flame only that doth lighten: so faith is not without works; but works burn not, _i. e._ take not away sin; it is faith in Christ only: ...

For more, see Guido de Brès on faith and good works.


----------

